# 4x4 bucket truck?



## mikewhite85 (Oct 1, 2019)

I've been climbing all these terrifying dried out dead crusty ash trees. As EAB climaxes here in north-central PA it's going to get worse. I do a fair amount of crane jobs but the thought occurred to me that getting a bucket truck would save me some stress.

I really don't know much about bucket trucks and never expected to buy one. My thought is that since we're in a rural area, I'd like to consider getting something I can drive into backyards and, since I already have a chip truck, I'd prefer a stakebed or utility body. All that said, if I'm going into people's yards it would be nice to get a 4x4. That's where I'm running into trouble. Is it generally true that larger trucks are typically 2x4? I've seen a few 5500's that are 4x4 but they don't seem to have the height I'm looking for. 

Alternatively, I could just get a smaller bucket truck with 4x4 and compromise on height- (30-40'?). Not sure how helpful that would be since the most dangerous climbs are up higher. 

Also, my budget for this is probably 15-20k max so I'll be looking at something pretty well used. yikes!


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 2, 2019)

They're out there. There was just a thread recently on here about them. Want to say the ones linked to were in the 20-25k range.


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Oct 2, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> They're out there. There was just a thread recently on here about them. Want to say the ones linked to were in the 20-25k range.



I know Xcell energy in Minnesota has off road capable utility/bucket trucks that have driven front axles. But they are huge. And have tandem dual wheel rear axles. So it’s kinda a 10x10 if you count the individual wheels. I’m certain they cost a fortune. 

You could maybe find a used one. 
I don’t know. From what you said they are more truck than you need. 

However I watched one come up a hillside, actoss a lawn and then up and over a four foot 45 degree ditch without thinking about it...
So they seem to be unstoppable. 

STIHL the BEST


----------



## greengreer (Oct 2, 2019)

They're not common but they do come up on the used market regularly. The company I work for has an international 4800 that's 4x4 with a 65' over center rear mount. Bought used a few years ago. It definitely goes places a rwd truck of similar size won't but is far from unstoppable. It's still a big heavy truck.


----------



## jzack605 (Oct 2, 2019)

Are they typically SRW? I see them come up occasionally on auction sites and they always seem to be SRW.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 2, 2019)

I sold this one a while back for 25k. Some good old boys bought it and got a great truck. Too bad you missed it. Was on the tree trader for a month or so. Truck was actually short enough and maneuverable enough to fit some amazing places. 60’ work height (I think closer to 62’ if you really worked for it).


----------



## mikewhite85 (Oct 2, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> I sold this one a while back for 25k. Some good old boys bought it and got a great truck. Too bad you missed it. Was on the tree trader for a month or so. Truck was actually short enough and maneuverable enough to fit some amazing places. 60’ work height (I think closer to 62’ if you really worked for it).
> View attachment 763154



Nice!


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Oct 2, 2019)

greengreer said:


> They're not common but they do come up on the used market regularly. The company I work for has an international 4800 that's 4x4 with a 65' over center rear mount. Bought used a few years ago. It definitely goes places a rwd truck of similar size won't but is far from unstoppable. It's still a big heavy truck.



Indeed. 
I probably should have chosen better words. 
Maybe that’s why they have a winch. 


STIHL the BEST


----------



## Zero_sum (Oct 8, 2019)

We've had 2 where I work (both rear mounts) and you can get into trouble with them, but I would never buy a 2wd one again. +1 on the winch also, really handy for pulling trees over besides being able to extract you or any other truck on site.


----------



## benjo75 (Oct 8, 2019)

I found a 82 ft on a 219" wheelbase last year. 4x4. It's been the perfect truck so far. I have 2 and 4 wheel drive buckets but really never use 4wd. If it's that bad we just don't do the job at that time. We'll wait til it's dry enough that way we aren't spending all out time repairing yards.


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Oct 8, 2019)

benjo75 said:


> I found a 82 ft on a 219" wheelbase last year. 4x4. It's been the perfect truck so far. I have 2 and 4 wheel drive buckets but really never use 4wd. If it's that bad we just don't do the job at that time. We'll wait til it's dry enough that way we aren't spending all out time repairing yards.



I must admit I’ve got reach envy. My truck is 2x4 and 60’. The other one is 2x4 and 70’. 

Good call waiting for the dry ground. 

Sure beats pulling your truck in half...


----------



## benjo75 (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a 2x4 60ft and a 4x4 100 ft. The 100 ft weighs 53k so it has to be dry for it. The 60 ft weighs 33k and the 82 ft is 28k. It's become my main truck lately. Only used 4wd once. Backing up a small hill in a horse pasture. They seem to crap in one place and that's right where I had to go.


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Oct 9, 2019)

benjo75 said:


> I have a 2x4 60ft and a 4x4 100 ft. The 100 ft weighs 53k so it has to be dry for it. The 60 ft weighs 33k and the 82 ft is 28k. It's become my main truck lately. Only used 4wd once. Backing up a small hill in a horse pasture. They seem to crap in one place and that's right where I had to go.



No doubt!

Sometimes if it wasn’t for our beautiful office view(the wilderness), wading through “sh*t”(proverbial and real), would get really old. 
One of my guys today, dropped an as*load of willow saplings, on the edge of a pond, right into the pond...
I’m not one to bitc* much and I lead by example. 
So in up to my mid calf’s I went to get them out. 
Glad for good boots and merino wool socks. 
The tops of my socks got wet but by golly my Kenetrek boots kept me dry. 

I don’t think he’ll do that again. 
I think he knows it’s his turn to get in the pond.


----------



## newsawtooth (Oct 10, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> I sold this one a while back for 25k. Some good old boys bought it and got a great truck. Too bad you missed it. Was on the tree trader for a month or so. Truck was actually short enough and maneuverable enough to fit some amazing places. 60’ work height (I think closer to 62’ if you really worked for it).
> View attachment 763154



You sold Stubs? End of an era. That was/is a badass rig.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 10, 2019)

considered 4x4 boom lift perhaps if the float in out costs and work needs align 

https://www.liftstoday.com/listing/for-sale/151616803/2003-up-right-sb80-telescopic-boom-lifts


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 10, 2019)

newsawtooth said:


> You sold Stubs? End of an era. That was/is a badass rig.



It got so it made me sad watching it sitting there when we pulled in at the end of the day. I loved/love that truck, but it was time to say goodbye. End of an era indeed.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 10, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> I sold this one a while back for 25k. Some good old boys bought it and got a great truck. Too bad you missed it. Was on the tree trader for a month or so. Truck was actually short enough and maneuverable enough to fit some amazing places. 60’ work height (I think closer to 62’ if you really worked for it).
> View attachment 763154


Too cheap! I just paid that for a small stump grinder!


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 10, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Too cheap! I just paid that for a small stump grinder!



Yeah, but it was half what I paid for it twelve or thirteen years ago, so I thought I did okay. Like I said, it was just time. At least I liked the guy that bought it. That truck was too good to go to some douchebag arborist wannabee. lol


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 10, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, but it was half what I paid for it twelve or thirteen years ago, so I thought I did okay. Like I said, it was just time. At least I liked the guy that bought it. That truck was too good to go to some douchebag arborist wannabee. lol


Nice truck man.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 11, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> I sold this one a while back for 25k. Some good old boys bought it and got a great truck. Too bad you missed it. Was on the tree trader for a month or so. Truck was actually short enough and maneuverable enough to fit some amazing places. 60’ work height (I think closer to 62’ if you really worked for it).
> View attachment 763154


What else you got for sale?


----------



## hitoppa (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hitoppa (Oct 18, 2019)

Love those porty lifts but I'd worry about getting swatted over on a big td by a swinging limb being lowered or butt hitched. Plus I ain't got $160k like MDS gots.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 18, 2019)

hitoppa said:


> Love those porty lifts but I'd worry about getting swatted over on a big td by a swinging limb being lowered or butt hitched. Plus I ain't got $160k like MDS gots. View attachment 766625


Well if its 160 now it will be 200 by the time your ready!


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 18, 2019)

hitoppa said:


> Love those porty lifts but I'd worry about getting swatted over on a big td by a swinging limb being lowered or butt hitched. Plus I ain't got $160k like MDS gots. View attachment 766625



Lol. You hit on a good point there, though. It’s definitely a different kind of cutting working out of the lift. The learning curve is a little stressful, no doubt. I’m seeing how the limitations balance out (and way exceed) with the advantages now though. The reach and maneuverability on both the ground and in the air is something you need to work with for a while to fully appreciate. But yes, you gotta watch your ass on a 100’ oak cuz swatting would be some end game stuff. Lol.

That’s an awesome truck! I spied it yesterday on their site. Very cool. Like a new age Stubs. Even if a little rough, could be worth bringing back to its former glory for sure. I saw where altec was asking 280k+ for that same basic truck new a couple years ago. (Which doesn’t make sense cuz my elevator was much less than that, but whatever. Must be the tires).


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 19, 2019)

Here ya go, hitoppa. I could see some serious arboristing going on with this bad boy! Lol.


----------



## hitoppa (Oct 21, 2019)

If you were doing city cut backs and it started snowing real hard you could plow and continue the cut backs and get paid twice in the same day? Excellent! Arboristing and plowing...sweet!


----------



## hitoppa (Oct 28, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> Lol. You hit on a good point there, though. It’s definitely a different kind of cutting working out of the lift. The learning curve is a little stressful, no doubt. I’m seeing how the limitations balance out (and way exceed) with the advantages now though. The reach and maneuverability on both the ground and in the air is something you need to work with for a while to fully appreciate. But yes, you gotta watch your ass on a 100’ oak cuz swatting would be some end game stuff. Lol.
> 
> That’s an awesome truck! I spied it yesterday on their site. Very cool. Like a new age Stubs. Even if a little rough, could be worth bringing back to its former glory for sure. I saw where altec was asking 280k+ for that same basic truck new a couple years ago. (Which doesn’t make sense cuz my elevator was much less than that, but whatever. Must be the tires).



Bought the newer one ('11) with your favorite paint just slapped on. The balloon tire unit was Ghandi.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2019)

Sweet!! That thing looks to be the same wheelbase as Stubs was. Mine had the corner of the toolbox notched out (for lack of better word) for the front of the rear spring shackle due to the cab to axle being so short (I think I measured it at 83” or something like that). You’re probably better off without the big tires. 

Does it run a pony motor? That’s one thing about my new truck, man that thing guzzles the fuel. Running the lift more is a nice change with regards to that. Every two days is like four gallons. Lol


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2019)

That thing needs some mud though... especially the wheels. You’ll have to spin up some high end cinci doctor lawn onto them asap!!


----------



## hitoppa (Oct 29, 2019)

No pony motor but hell my travelling radius is about 6 miles so make up for it there. Definitely plan to ride some high end lawns this week. Pitchfork and a blower and good as new lol. Happy Halloween to all!


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 6, 2019)

So how’s it going with the new rig, Hitoppa??


----------



## hitoppa (Nov 7, 2019)

Very happy with it Pablo.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 22, 2019)

Goes where even you can imagine, but not in your price range.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 22, 2019)

hitoppa said:


> Very happy with it Pablo.



I haven't been on AS in a long time but I see your avatar is my friend Matt, did you know him?


----------



## hitoppa (Jan 9, 2020)

flushcut said:


> I haven't been on AS in a long time but I see your avatar is my friend Matt, did you know him?


Yes...I used to be Treevet before getting booted for life


----------



## flushcut (Feb 15, 2020)

Welcome back! I miss that guy he was a riot, had some demons, but a good guy.


----------



## hitoppa (Feb 16, 2020)

Show me a sane treeman lol.


----------



## billyboy (Mar 8, 2020)

flushcut said:


> Goes where even you can imagine, but not in your price range.


What does a little kitty cat like that run dollar wise? We had a local who rented a 70 footer on a trailer with outriggers and he had it on his lot up in the air. It was sort of scary looking. Haven’t seen it in awhile. Maybe insurance was too much or someone tipped it over.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 16, 2020)

$109,000.00 delivered to your door.


----------

